
Micro.blog - smacktoward
https://micro.blog/
======
deyan
Lots of negativity here, as is unfortunately typical at HN far too often these
days. Especially given that this project is what HN is supposed to be about -
done by a lone hacker with help from volunteers, trying to create a different
and hopefully better social media. Sure, it may or may not work, it has all
sorts of pros and cons, but I’d vote for being open-minded and constructive
rather than cynical from the get go.

For what it’s worth, I played with it literally a couple of days ago. I found
the set up very easy, the themes limited but decent, the functionality around
creating posts and pages very fast and clean. It also has cross-posting to
LinkedIn, Twitter, Facebook, and Medium built-in. I also found that $5/mo is
perfectly acceptable - many blogs charge more. I absolutely loved that you
could enable a GitHub Pages integration, de facto backing up your website for
free.

On the con side, there are things you can’t customize (eg their default footer
that says to follow the user, or their archive page), search is only present
in some themes and also can’t be customized, and there is very limited
information about the project overall. The lack of ability to add an option
for email subscription also is a significant issue in my opinion.

I was investigating the project from a blogging point of view and concluded it
is trying to be Twitter first and foremost so not a good fit. Still, it was a
pleasure to discover something new, interesting, and reasonably clean and
functional.

~~~
prepend
I think it’s a neat idea and seems to be what blogger was way back in the day.

$5/month is completely unreasonable as a github pages account is free and
Dropbox/OneDrive is $8/month.

This would be a really neat oss project. And I’m sure some people will find
this useful, but seems like not the solution to social media problems.

The only way I would think this is good is if it donates $4.95/month to some
sort of simple 99% charity that builds water or gives cows.

~~~
stedaniels
You reckon you could build and run this as a service for $0.05 a user per
month? Whilst perhaps scraping profit? Care to share some of your own
products, I'm keen to see how sustainable your business models are.

~~~
Griffinsauce
Sustainability and viability are not linked.

~~~
notyourday
Of course they are. There's no viable project or service that is not
sustainable.

------
everdev
> Today's social networks are broken. Hate and harassment are too common. Fake
> news spreads unchecked.

How will micro.blog be different? Apps start small and friendly, but if you
invite everyone in you'll have the same issues unless you have a technology or
policy strategy that differs from the current social networks.

Would love to see this succeed, but need more details before I buy in.

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
There's very little information on the site at all, about any aspects of the
service, and yet they want you to pay to use it.

Nothing about how it works, who runs it, privacy policy, where the data is
stored... nothing.

~~~
ddtaylor
How much does it cost?

~~~
SyneRyder
It's free if you just want to reserve a username and add an RSS feed from your
own website - which can be either full articles (which will appear in
Micro.Blog as a title & link), or short 280 char posts. You can reply to posts
with a free account too.

\-------

EDIT: Probably easier if for the other plans I just post the site's own info:

New Microblog — $5/month

We'll create and host a microblog for you at username.micro.blog or your own
domain name. Includes cross-posting, pages, themes, and publishing from the
web, iOS, and Mac.

New Blog + Microcast — $10/month

All the features of a hosted microblog plus audio hosting. Upload MP3s via the
web or use the companion iPhone app Wavelength to record and edit your own
microcast. We'll create a podcast feed for your site.

Enable Cross-posting — $2/month

Already have your own microblog? Add Twitter, Medium, LinkedIn, and Facebook
cross-posting via Micro.blog. Works with any RSS feed.

Give Micro.blog

Invite someone to Micro.blog or pay for their first year of blog hosting.

~~~
IshKebab
That seems very expensive for what is a very simple site with very low costs.
Why not $5/year?

~~~
sharkjacobs
The developer is trying to make it a financially viable project with what is,
presumably, a pretty small customer base.

------
grey-area
This is really interesting as a tech project, but I do think this is going to
be hard to make money from. App.net tried almost exactly the same thing, to
the same audience (the twitter/fb diaspora), and as you can see from the
comments below most developers are not going to pay good money to broadcast
their thoughts, which they rightly see as worth very little.

There is a two sided market for microblogs like twitter:

* Broadcasters - An org or a prominent person who wishes to broadcast to a group of followers * Consumers - people who want to read the latest about x (where x is a hobby, a professional interest, a person, or a group of people)

Making money from consumer blogs is incredibly hard, unless you're free and
infested with ads, which has its own downsides. I don't think you'd be able to
build a sustainable business from that.

However those who do find it a useful medium for broadcasting to followers and
actually use it professionally would be willing to pay (far more than $5 a
month), if the service was tailored to their needs and had better curation
controls etc, giving users control over their own feed and followers. This
kind of service can forgo ads but it needs to find a market that wants to buy
a broadcasting service, not attempt to market to normal consumers, who simply
won't pay any amount for a blogging service. There are plenty of people using
twitter to broadcast and research (for example journalists, businesses, ) -
those are the people to target.

~~~
jeena
That would all be true if the main goal was to maximize the income through
growth, which as far as I understand it, it isn't.

~~~
grey-area
We desperately need alternative social networks, but there’s a certain minimum
income required to host them I just don’t think you’d reach with consumers.
App.net tried almost exactly the same thing in 2012:

[https://www.socialmediatoday.com/content/app-dot-net-its-
not...](https://www.socialmediatoday.com/content/app-dot-net-its-not-twitter)

I agree with the author that ads and nazis are the problem, but you need a
viable business to compete with free (ad driven). Selling microblog hosting to
consumers is not that.

------
zhte415
> There's a better way: a network of independent microblogs. Short posts like
> tweets but on your own web site that you control.

I have this. I have a website and domain that I control and that I can post
anything to I like. Could be long posts too.

If independent, why need a fee not a protocol?

> Includes a free 10-day trial. Cross-posting to Twitter, a custom domain
> name, themes, pages, an iOS app, Mac app, and more. Just $5/month. (You can
> also use Micro.blog for free with an existing blog.)

There's Mastodon. There's also email. I like email for social networking too.

$5 is also the cost of my hosting my own site, VPN, Wiki, and anything I'd
care to add. My app is Firefox.

As a, at this point not very but potentially still a potential user, I'm
concerned in particular that there is no Terms of Service on registration,
none at all. While XX.X% of people may click through a ToS, there simply isn't
one there and you propose hosting, or linking, or providing a social identity,
or receiving funds, not clear, with no contract of service?

~~~
wowamit
On fee front, using Micro.blog is free if you host your own site. As the help
document mentions
([http://help.micro.blog/2018/pricing/](http://help.micro.blog/2018/pricing/)),
you can add your feeds from your external blogs and only use social aspect of
Micro.blog.

I guess, though not right on front there, the ToS
([http://help.micro.blog/2018/tos/](http://help.micro.blog/2018/tos/)) and
Privacy policies ([http://help.micro.blog/2018/privacy-
policy/](http://help.micro.blog/2018/privacy-policy/)) are clearly drafted.

~~~
zhte415
The ToS and Privacy Policies links you posted are nowhere to be seen on the
front page, registration page, or indeed any page that is clickable on
visiting the link.

Where's the about page? Whois just has tucows REDACTED FOR PRIVACY. Could you
also link to an About page via HN instead of clearly posting on your own
website?

~~~
SyneRyder
_> Whois just has tucows REDACTED FOR PRIVACY._

That's the same for every domain right now. You can thank the GDPR for that,
it wiped out Whois globally and doesn't provide an option for you to say
"actually I _do_ want my details published in Whois". ICANN is currently suing
Tucows about it:

[https://www.tucows.com/blog/2018/05/28/tucows-statement-
on-i...](https://www.tucows.com/blog/2018/05/28/tucows-statement-on-icann-
legal-action/)

~~~
zhte415
I can blame that the of an about page for there being a lack of an about page.

------
arendtio
> There's a better way: a network of independent microblogs. Short posts like
> tweets but on your own web site that you control.

Either I don't get it, or their service is not what they advertise. After
reading that line, I would expect a somewhat federated blogging platform where
you can set up your own server, and it joins the 'network of independent
microblogs'. But I can't find any instructions on how to do that?!?

So I am wondering if 'on your own web site' rather means something like you
can buy a custom domain for your profile page on that service?

~~~
SyneRyder
_> where you can set up your own server, and it joins the 'network of
independent microblogs'_

It's a bit like that. You can configure the official Mac or iOS Micro.Blog app
to post microposts to your own Wordpress-API compatible website if you want.
You can submit the RSS feed from your website to your Micro.Blog account and
have that feed into the Micro.Blog timeline - and if you do that, it's
actually free to be a member.

It's difficult to explain all that and intimidating to non-programmers
(there's a lot of non-technical users on Micro.Blog), so I think they focus on
the Micro.Blog hosting & official apps as the easiest way to get started.
There's a lot of Micro.Blog users for whom self-hosted-Wordpress/Jekyll is
more hassle than they want, and they'd rather pay $5/mth to have that hassle
go away.

You might be interested in reading about IndieWeb [1]. Behind the scenes
Micro.Blog uses the W3 Micropub [2] specification and other IndieWeb standards
for posting microposts and federating Webmentions across websites, if that's
something you're interested in.

[1] [https://indieweb.org/](https://indieweb.org/) [2]
[https://www.w3.org/TR/micropub/](https://www.w3.org/TR/micropub/)

~~~
arendtio
Okay, that sounds like we need a micropub enabled blog software now :-)

In general, I am a huge fan of this business model (federated + strong
commercial players). It just seems that the federated part looks a bit weak at
the moment. I think changing that should be a priority for micro.blog as I
believe much of the negativity here at HN comes from the not so clear
difference from the traditional services.

So far I have found this [1] which doesn't look very mature ('Early alpha'),
but hey, it's a start.

Thanks for clarifying the situation.

[https://github.com/andjosh/webpage-micropub-to-
github](https://github.com/andjosh/webpage-micropub-to-github)

------
hylianwarrior
FYI: After you set up a profile it lets you customize your footer with
arbitrary HTML/CSS/JS. It's definitely not secure.

See: [http://xss.micro.blog](http://xss.micro.blog)

~~~
MattBearman
Is that really a problem? XSS attacks usually involve letting site's visitors
add arbitrary html/js. The account owner being able to is more of a feature.

~~~
carlosdp
XSS attacks aren't the only thing to be worried about. As noted above, you
could buy subdomain like "support.micro.blog" and trivially phish people's
micro.blog credentials, for example.

------
kabacha
Why not Federation (diaspora, friendica, hubzilla) or Fediverse (mastodon,
pleroma)? This seems like an rss feed subscription rather than social network
attempt.

Personally I love diaspora as it's designed around discoverability - following
tags, people define themselves with tags etc.

While Fediverse, activity pub etc. are great they are full of holes when it
comes to discovery an actual social content. Comments are difficult and non
native and navigating tags is nigh on impossible.

~~~
alexchamberlain
Playing devil's advocate: why not centralisation? Or - better IMHO - why
federation?

~~~
drngdds
Twitter and Facebook have shown that giving some huge corporation arbitrary
power over a social network is not a good idea. Centralization creates network
effects, which make it so that the owners can basically do whatever they want
without losing users.

Federation largely avoids this problem. If the owner of my Mastodon instance
starts doing stuff I don't like, I can switch to a different one or start my
own and still interact with all the same people. (Hell, if the _developers_
start doing stuff I don't like, I can even fork it or switch to an alternative
program like Pleroma that uses the same protocol.)

------
gl0w
> Registration error. Email address must not include a "+" character.

Why not? "+" is valid in email addresses.

~~~
teddyh
They want to spam you later (or sell your address to spammers) and have you
not know where they got the address.

~~~
TeMPOraL
More likely, they just googled "e-mail vaildation regex" and copied the
first/smallest result from StackOverflow. Happens all the time.

~~~
lowercased
not sure that's this. if you just grabbed the first one, you wouldn't
necessarily know that it explicitly doesn't work with the "+". Explicitly
calling out the "+" issues indicates the person likely knows what they're
doing.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Uh, you're right. My eyes missed the fact that this calls out the "+"
character explicitly.

------
ForFreedom
I dont understand this.

>Short posts like tweets but on your own web site that you control.

Is it not like having your own website, does micro blog link all websites and
display the contents on their website?

>Today's social networks are broken. Ads are everywhere. Hate and harassment
are too common. Fake news spreads unchecked.

Micro blog doesn't seem to be solving this problem

------
qwerty456127
I actually find it a problem (for myself at least but there probably are many
people who feel the same) that we only seem to have Medium-like big-article
blogging and Twitter-like SMS-y single-sentence microblogging platforms. I
really want a hybrid, something in between, something for short posts but
without twitterish post length limits, with markdown and media embedding
support, letting you to edit your posts whenever you want and leveraging a HN-
like first-class comments feature (instead of a Twitter-like response model).
Google+ was the most close to this of what I've seen so far.

~~~
chrisaldrich
Micro.blog is exactly just this sort of hybrid solution. If you start typing a
short status update you can publish it as such. Once you go past the 280ish
character limit, micro.blog gives you a new field to give the post a title (if
you want).

I use my personal website running WordPress a lot like this hybrid model as
well. I can do all the things you mentioned and have separate feeds for all of
the related post types (articles, status updates, photos, embedded media,
etc.) Micro.blog also allow me to pipe my RSS feed into it so that I can
interact with people there and any comments people make within micro.blog come
back to my original post where I can see and reply to them.

~~~
qwerty456127
Cool! I'll take a look! Given the screenshot I thought it's just yet another
Twitter.

------
d--b
IMHO, one of the biggest issue with social media is with the "micro" story.
Tweets'140 characters limit encouraged people to post more because they didn't
have to think much about what they had to say. Re-tweets was just a convenient
way of copy pasting.

I don't see any of it disappear with micro.blog.

Why not making macro.blog which forces you to write at least 300 words?

~~~
LaGrange
The short format also encouraged better structuring of arguments and
discouraged long, hard to process paragraphs. Together with threading it's
often using to fairly significant success.

I don't think a person who can't be bothered to structure their writing for
twitter would do much better on a blog. There is a significant difference in
legibility, but it's not a clear win; I know both people who process well-
written Twitter threads better than the usual article, and people who have
struggle with its visual layout.

In the end, I don't think a sweeping dismissal of the format is justified. The
website's problems stem far more from excessively bad moderation, not the
character limit.

~~~
int_19h
> The short format also encouraged better structuring of arguments

Did it? I feel like it rather encouraged going for the shortest available
arguments. Which tend to be the ones low on data, and high on emotion - it's
much easier to pack an emotional appeal in a few words.

~~~
LaGrange
> Did it?

Yes. People such as Alexandra Erin or Flavia Dzodan regularly provide well-
informed, structured and readable threads, to say nothing of all the
scientists active on Twitter. Shitposting accounts are only a part, large but
rather boring, of the wider Twitter ecosystem.

> I feel like it rather encouraged going for the shortest available arguments.
> Which tend to be the ones low on data,

This is presumptuous. There is nothing stopping you from providing data and
sources on Twitter. Threading exists and works (well, worked, they kinda broke
it recently) fine.

> and high on emotion

This is not a bad thing. For non-trivial arguments, the emotional side is very
important. But, also, "high on emotion" is not a universal thing about Twitter
threads, nor is it absent in other mediums. The best one could say about, say,
certain tech reddit-alikes, is that the emotion represented in them is largely
repressed and masked.

~~~
int_19h
> Yes. People such as Alexandra Erin or Flavia Dzodan regularly provide well-
> informed, structured and readable threads, to say nothing of all the
> scientists active on Twitter.

Your claim that I disputed was that Twitter _encourages_ such content. I'm not
saying that it doesn't have any good stuff - but you need to compare it to
other, more verbose mediums to make a claim that the brevity that Twitter
rules impose actually result in more such content being published, and that
its quality is better. The first thing that comes to my mind in this context
is Usenet, and I don't think Twitter compares favorably to that.

> This is presumptuous. There is nothing stopping you from providing data and
> sources on Twitter.

This is observational. And of course there's nothing stopping you from it. But
the medium is not _optimized_ for it, and that discourages it in practice.
Again, I'm not claiming that Twitter doesn't have data and sources - only that
it has less than more verbose mediums.

~~~
LaGrange
The, in my opinion false, assumption you seem to be making the entire time, is
that the encouragement is consistent for both forms — that it works the same
for all people, both content creators and consumers. But there's plenty of
people who excel at expression on either long or short form forms.

So I am _not_ claiming that articles or Usenet posts were universally bad —
but a claim that they are somehow "better" than Twitter would be just as
false. Especially in the case of Usenet. I mean, I don't know how rosy glasses
you're wearing, but I do remember what it was like, and while not exactly
4Chan, it was often getting there.

------
dmitripopov
> Today's social networks are broken. Ads are everywhere. Hate and harassment
> are too common. Fake news spreads unchecked.

This is a downside of "social" part of "social media". To avoid this you have
to impose regulations and it will break the "social" part, making it a regular
media. The perfect solution is yet to be found.

~~~
theWheez
Is there some sort of mechanism or architecture that would facilitate more
organic, non-hateful communication? It seems most platforms are geared toward
dropping you into an echo chamber, which is probably closely tied to user
retention. Is there a way to change those alignments, so that retention is
high but without an echo chamber? Or is that just baked into human nature?

~~~
virmundi
The only way to maybe prevent some of the echo chamber is to have no smart
suggestions. Just show things as they occur. Don't say, "Oh, you're a leftist.
You'll love this SJW diatribe". Same thing for the right. Same thing for
pretty much every combination. As soon as the technology brings automated
curation, or even curation in general, you've laid the ground works for an
echo chamber.

------
tuukkah
More info here, mentions RSS, JSON, decentralisation and an open API:
[http://help.micro.blog/2015/why-i-created-
this/](http://help.micro.blog/2015/why-i-created-this/)

------
mixedmath
I was very pleased to see how easy and quickly I could set up an account and
attach the feed from my actual site. (I note that this is all free, which is
nice).

I find the $5 fee for someone to set up their own site to be perhaps
reasonable on the face of it, but I fear that this won't work. I think those
who care about decentralization and the decline of walled gardens are also
technologically literate enough to know that they could host their own
microblog for $5/month _and_ have complete control. On the other hand, people
who don't care probably wouldn't want to pay $5/month.

I would be very happy if it turns out that there are a large number of people
willing to pay, and if RSS-based models flourished. Overall, I like the idea,
it was easy to jump in, and good luck.

~~~
mixedmath
If microblog people are reading this, I have a few other comments. I'd like to
emphasize that it's a very clean UI and experience.

1\. I wish it were more obvious that I could check out a variety of microblogs
at micro.blog/discover --- giving essentially a twitter feed. I somehow missed
this entirely on my first go-through, initial setup, and checking of the site.

2\. I associated the RSS feed to my own site to microblog. And I expected
these posts to show up on davidlowryduda.micro.blog. They don't, it turns out
--- those posts are just the ones I made on microblog. They do appear on
micro.blog/davidlowryduda. This behavior surprised me.

3\. While looking at micro.blog/discover, I replied to a comment. After
clicking, poof, the UI didn't give me any sort of feedback that I'd affected
the world. I think it should both be more gratifying to reply (if this is a
functionality that microblog is encouraging) and that it should be more
visually obvious that there are replies to a micropost. Right now, I only see
that there does or doesn't exist a "conversation" link --- I wish it were more
obviously distinguished.

~~~
bthooper
Regarding point 3 - I've wondered if there is a bit of a delay because
micro.blog content can be hosted in a variety of places - a Wordpress blog, a
static site, a GitHub page, or micro.blog itself. I think it is relying on
webmentions to circulate through the internet to create these conversations. I
agree with you concern, but I suspect it is more of a technical challenge
because of the way hosting can be de-centralized. @hooper

------
wowamit
A common thread I see in the discussion is how the details should be a bit
more prominent on the home page/registration page than it is currently. I
think the information, though not linked clearly, is available under the
detailed help section - [http://help.micro.blog/](http://help.micro.blog/).

I look at micro.blog as a blogging platform with a social layer -- if you
already have a blog or a site, you can get involved only in the social aspect
of the platform.

------
pmontra
I read that this is federated, but how do I download the software to run my
own server? I looked at the FAQ and help and found nothing about it.

~~~
chrisaldrich
It's "federated" in that it runs on simple web standards and protocols. You
can use almost any CMS or platform out there and pipe your RSS,ATOM,JSON, or
other feeds into it. If your site supports the Webmention protocol, then any
comments made by other micro.blog users will come back to your original post
where you can choose to display them (or not).
[https://indieweb.org/Micro.blog](https://indieweb.org/Micro.blog) may give
you some additional ideas/help.

------
rocky1138
Why not just run GNU Social and set your maximum character count nice and
high?

------
aklemm
Well, I know I want something like this, so I applaud the efforts! I've been
thinking about keeping my Facebook account in order to maintain contacts and
event notifications, but stop all posting of original content and instead just
link to blog entries. It will be important to have a good place to blog, but
I'm leaning toward self-hosting a static blog.

~~~
rhacker
I hope more people do this. By having everyone post content on their own
domains, it drastically increases SEO for them instead of piling it on to FB
and other platforms. These social platforms are nothing more than SEO
aggregators, they are essentially stealing profit from people.

------
ericintheloft2
Neat thing. Question: Why not have it publically open and free, but pay to
post? Or at least have some of it open, like a limit number of post visible or
something like that - for free. Because right now, as a visitor, I'm far from
sure I want to use this at all, I know too little about what it's like to
actually use it.

~~~
chrisaldrich
You can view their discover timeline (as well as some others) at
[https://micro.blog/discover](https://micro.blog/discover) to get an idea of
the posts and community.

------
ekke
Hm, re: "ads are everywhere" \- is it just me, or are two of the three sample
posts in the screenshot content-based ads?

First for the novel Cibola Burn, and third for the app Halide.. the middle
post seemingly is a reply to an ad of some book series as well :) Or
"influencer" paid content != ads?

------
edhelas
Maybe you should have a look at the Microblog extension over XMPP
[https://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0277.html](https://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0277.html).

It allows you to publish Blog articles on your XMPP accounts and let your
contacts receive and comment them :) It has been successfully implemented in
clients such as [https://movim.eu/](https://movim.eu/) or [https://salut-a-
toi.org/](https://salut-a-toi.org/).

On Movim we also generate static pages and Atom feeds out of it (for example
[https://nl.movim.eu/?blog/edhelas@movim.eu](https://nl.movim.eu/?blog/edhelas@movim.eu)).

------
randomerr
Maybe its just me but it seems like a love child of Diaspora and StatusNet
(formally Laconica) that you have to pay for.

Oddly enough, the pay element is the only really attractive element right now.
At least that way I know I know I will not have advertisements all over the
place. Still $5 dollars seems steep. For that I could just host my own
microblog theme on WordPress and make my own community.

~~~
oddevan
You don't even need to make your own community. The $5/month is for hosting;
if you host your blog yourself (they recommend WordPress), then it's free.

And given the broad sentiment expressed in these comments, they could do a
MUCH better job communicating this.

------
skybrian
I might pay the $5/month to a host a blog there, but I'm unwilling to require
people who just want to comment on my blog to pay $5/month as well (or set up
their own blog). There should be a way to add a response to a blog entry for
free, without setting anything up. Maybe blog owner should have to approve
them or something?

------
jbb67
While this looks interesting the website doesn't really say much about about
what it is or what it provides...

------
jt2190
If you’re interested in Manton Reece’s thinking and work on Micro.blog over
time, he frequently talks about it on the the Core Intuition podcast he co-
hosts with Daniel Jalkut: [https://coreint.org](https://coreint.org)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
So where's the code? Or is "on your own web site that you control" fake news
too?

------
na85
No download link? If it's as-a-service, how can I control it?

------
brainless
This is something that bothers a lot of us for many years. But the solution is
not another young idea, which will grow into another walled garden.

We need an easy to deploy open protocol based service. Like XMPP, with easy
service discovery. And an open source, fantastic app to go along with it.

~~~
almostarockstar
As far as I know, there are a few of these already in existence.

IMO, the two main challenges are subscribing to content and discovering new
content, the icing on the cake is interaction.

Atom/RSS already "fixed" the issue of subscribing to a blog.

Board like HN and reddit have now "fixed" the issue of discovery (to an
extent).

Disqus, reddit, HN all provide interaction methods - the key would be reducing
them to one feed so you could comment to all formats and reply seamlessly.

------
vectorEQ
it would be interesting to learn how it works and does what it does before i
register. It says nothing about it on the homepage apart from a general idea
which is good, but how is it implemented???

------
elitistphoenix
So it like twitter mixed with Google circles (from G+)?

~~~
andrewpk
No, it's more like rss based twitter. Any blog can become micro.blog
compatible, and technically anyone could build a competitor to micro.blog that
allows users to register their feeds.

------
iamgopal
Did anyone said distributed ?

------
dreamdu5t
Funny that people see success as “replacing twitter” but even with a few users
it’s more profitable than Twitter! :D

------
gonzo41
So what we're going to do is give you a space on the internet. some sort of
space that's all your own. ispace? ownspace? mespace? how about myspace.....

~~~
vectorEQ
or geocities? xD

